# Retirement for Smarties...



## RedRose (Aug 2, 2011)

Retirement for Smarties to Hit the (e)Bookshelves

I received this info in a newsletter today from William Jack.

This book will be out soon.


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

More info: 

http://www.williamjack.ca/newsletters/july-2013-newsletter-2/


----------



## RedRose (Aug 2, 2011)

Thank you MG for posting that, I am not that pc savvy.


----------

